# Schwinn SCRAMBLER 36 - 36 BMX 20" Stamped S-2 Wheels and Tires



## stingrayjoe (Sep 19, 2021)

Very nice original wheel set and matched pair of Carlisle Aggressor tires. The rear tires has a couple small, side wall cracks. Both tires are soft and could be ridden on. The S-2 wheels are both side stamped "Schwinn Tubular S-2". The wheels spin true and have a few small peppering spots on the chrome. Overall they are very clean and equipped with the original nuts and washers for mounting.
Posted on F/S section of CABE.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi Im looking for a 20” 36hole rear S2 rime..with or without the hub, do happen to have one or do you still have this set for sale?


----------

